# Is there a difference Kingdom of God/Heaven



## Artfuldodger (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't believe there is a difference. Matthew just preferred to use "Kingdom of Heaven". It's easy for me to believe there isn't a difference. OSAS believers have a problem believing they are both the same. 
To be honest, i've never even thought about it until yesterday when I was reading Galatians and Barryl posted about the difference. This difference or lack there of, isn't something Barryl nor I came up with. It's amazing how our core/basic beliefs affect our interpretations.
Again to be honest, I haven't a clue what the "Kingdom" is. In other words, is it on Earth or in Heaven? I really want to inherit the "Kingdom" so does in matter whether it's on Earth or in Heaven? 

(from the link)Very few people know that the Kingdom of God and the Kingdom of Heaven are exactly equivalent, with no difference in meaning.
The Kingdom of Heaven is not the same thing as heaven.
http://www.bibletopics.com/biblestudy/157.htm

(from the link)While some believe that the Kingdom of God and Kingdom of Heaven are referring to different things, it is clear that both phrases are referring to the same thing.
http://www.gotquestions.org/kingdom-heaven-God.html

This is the verses that started the debate between me and Barryl.
Galatians 5:19 Now the works of the flesh are evident, which are: adultery, fornication, uncleanness, lewdness, 20 idolatry, sorcery, hatred, contentions, jealousies, outbursts of wrath, selfish ambitions, dissensions, heresies, 21 envy, murders, drunkenness, revelries, and the like; of which I tell you beforehand, just as I also told you in time past, that those who practice such things will not inherit the kingdom of God.
(The passage only says that they will not inherit the Kingdom. It doesn't say that they are not saved. Is there a difference?)
I realize Paul was questioning the Church of Galatia because some of them were listening to and following  teachers who were trying to persuade them that Justification was through the "LAW' instead of Christ. I understand Paul was teaching the New Law was love. He was teaching to use their freedom to follow the Holy Spirit and not their sinful nature. He switches messages from Justification by Christ to following the guidance of the Holy Spirit. To follow the Holy Spirit instead of your sinful nature, your choice. His message relieved them of the Old Testament Law but it didn't relieve them of sin. 
Galatians 5:22 But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, patience, kindness, goodness, faithfulness,
(these fruits are the proper WORKS of the human heart provided you follow the advice of the Holy Spirit and not your sinful nature. It's still your choice as a Christian which choices you make, sinful nature or fruits of the Spirit. If you decide to follow your sinful nature, you won't inherit the Kingdom of God.)

My question is what is the Kingdom of God that we can or can't inherit? I'm not even sure what it is but I do want to inherit it.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 15, 2013)

Galatians 6:8 The one who sows to please his sinful nature, from that nature will reap destruction; the one who sows to please the Spirit, from the Spirit will reap eternal life.

Again this verse shows the struggle a Christian has between choosing his sinful nature or the "Holy Spirit". (shows a freedom)
If we follow the guidance of the Spirit instead of our sinful nature, we will reap "eternal life." 
Is this "eternal life" the Kingdom of God or the Kingdom of Heaven?


----------



## barryl (Jan 15, 2013)

This Believer{BL} doesn't have a problem with understanding the difference, the word of God{Bible} makes it perfectly clear.


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 15, 2013)

There is a difference in the use of the terms. The Kingdom of Heaven is the one we await for on earth , when the earth will be included in the totality of the Kingdom of G-d.
The Kingdom of G-d is all of G-d's creation , including all visible and invisible things , which might include other demensions and creations. Once the earth is cleanse of sin , we also will be part of the kingdom of G-d.
I think this gives us a better perspective of the magnititude of sin which was capable of separating us from under G-d's hand and Kingdom.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 16, 2013)

Lowjack said:


> There is a difference in the use of the terms. The Kingdom of Heaven is the one we await for on earth , when the earth will be included in the totality of the Kingdom of G-d.
> The Kingdom of G-d is all of G-d's creation , including all visible and invisible things , which might include other demensions and creations. Once the earth is cleanse of sin , we also will be part of the kingdom of G-d.
> I think this gives us a better perspective of the magnititude of sin which was capable of separating us from under G-d's hand and Kingdom.



You said sin that was capable of separating us from God's Kingdom. Is the sins in Galatians 5:19-21 talking about past sins?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 16, 2013)

barryl said:


> This Believer{BL} doesn't have a problem with understanding the difference, the word of God{Bible} makes it perfectly clear.



What is the difference and even with these differences do you want to inherit the Kingdom of God? What will happen if you don't inherit the Kingdom of God?


----------



## hobbs27 (Jan 16, 2013)

There is no difference.Compare the verses in other Gospels and you will see that as Jesus walked this Earth both the Kingdom of heaven or the Kingdom of God were at hand.The kingdom is within us.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 16, 2013)

hobbs27 said:


> There is no difference.Compare the verses in other Gospels and you will see that as Jesus walked this Earth both the Kingdom of heaven or the Kingdom of God were at hand.The kingdom is within us.



What does it mean in Galatians to not inherit the Kingdom of God?


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 16, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> You said sin that was capable of separating us from God's Kingdom. Is the sins in Galatians 5:19-21 talking about past sins?



It is a warning to anyone who PRACTICES those sins, Practice means lives in constant doing of these things.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 16, 2013)

Lowjack said:


> It is a warning to anyone who PRACTICES those sins, Practice means lives in constant doing of these things.



I agree.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jan 16, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> What does it mean in Galatians to not inherit the Kingdom of God?



IMO, it means that to inherit the Kingdom of God one must put away fleshly acts( repent).
And be saved!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 16, 2013)

hobbs27 said:


> IMO, it means that to inherit the Kingdom of God one must put away fleshly acts( repent).
> And be saved!



The people of the Churches Paul was writing too were already saved. They were returning to the Law instead of Jesus.
Regardless of where the Kingdom is or when it is. What are the results of not inheriting it? If one doesn't inherit the Kingdom of God, what will happen to that person?


----------



## hobbs27 (Jan 16, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> The people of the Churches Paul was writing too were already saved. They were returning to the Law instead of Jesus.
> Regardless of where the Kingdom is or when it is. What are the results of not inheriting it? If one doesn't inherit the Kingdom of God, what will happen to that person?



Everyone in the Church was saved?

To inherit is to be an heir to..to be an heir to something someone has to leave it to you after death...Jesus died so that we may inherit the kingdom but we only recieve it through faith and repentance.
 When we are born again...spiritually we are born into the kingdom as a child of the king, and become an heir...to not repent and be saved ...one does not become an heir to the inheritence, therefore they canot inherit the kingdom.


----------



## barryl (Jan 16, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> What is the difference and even with these differences do you want to inherit the Kingdom of God? What will happen if you don't inherit the Kingdom of God?


I gotta be brief, you can't inherit anything if you haven't been adopted{Adoption-"tion" word, Salvation Doctrines, made an heir} into the family of God. Since I am a Born Again Child Of God, I am an Heir.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 16, 2013)

barryl said:


> I gotta be brief, you can't inherit anything if you haven't been adopted{Adoption-"tion" word, Salvation Doctrines, made an heir} into the family of God. Since I am a Born Again Child Of God, I am an Heir.



I understand that and if you do inherit the Kingdom of God, what is it you are inheriting?
I think i've asked this about four different ways and haven't got an answer telling me what am I actually going to inherit.
And those people in the Churches of Galatia that do commit the listed sins, will not inherit the Kingdom of God. What is it they aren't going to inherit? Is it God's protection? Is it Heaven? Is it a life with Jesus on Earth? Is it Knowledge/Truth? I'm looking for answers to what exactly you will inherit. Eternal life? 
And exactly what will happen to the ones who don't inherit the Kingdom of God? Will they be shunned by God? Thrown in the Lake of fire? Won't get to live with Jesus during his reign on Earth?


----------



## gordon 2 (Jan 16, 2013)

I think the answer of to which Kingdom/heaven should be asked of God. By this I mean as per how the terms are used and their meaning in scripture and known by the New Testament writers-- which was the ways these terms were used in the Old Testement. 

I suggest you read Jeremiah...with an eye to the answers... The way they are used here play alot on how they are used by the list of folk of the Good News.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 16, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> I understand that and if you do inherit the Kingdom of God, what is it you are inheriting?
> I think i've asked this about four different ways and haven't got an answer telling me what am I actually going to inherit.



It is here and it is now. It is established by Christ in the hearts of redeemed sinners.

"And ye shall be unto me a kingdom of priests, and an holy nation. These are the words which thou shalt speak unto the children of Israel."(Exodus 19:5)

"Ye also, as lively stones, are built up a spiritual house, an holy priesthood, to offer up spiritual sacrifices, acceptable to God by Jesus Christ." "But ye are a chosen generation, a royal priesthood, an holy nation, a peculiar people; that ye should shew forth the praises of him who hath called you out of darkness into his marvellous light:" (1 Peter 2:5,9) 

"And hath made us kings and priests unto God and his Father; to him be glory and dominion for ever and ever. Amen." (Revelation 1:6)

"And hast made us unto our God kings and priests: and we shall reign on the earth." (Revelation 5:10)

"Blessed and holy is he that hath part in the first resurrection: on such the second death hath no power, but they shall be priests of God and of Christ, and shall reign with him a thousand years." (Revelation 20:6)

"And there shall be no night there; and they need no candle, neither light of the sun; for the Lord God giveth them light: and they shall reign for ever and ever." (Revelation 22:5)


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 17, 2013)

Thy Kingdom come. This is what Jesus prayed. The death of Jesus opened the door of the Kingdom to those of us who believe.  In the mean time Jesus instructed us to pray for its fulfillment.
How does Satan's Kingdom coexist with God's Kingdom? When will Satan's rule of the Earth be over?
I believe Jesus opened the door to the Kingdom of God. I still don't fully understand what I will lose or not inherit according to Galatians 5:19-21.
I seem to have the rest of the Galatians story correct. The Churches of Galatia were replacing Christ with the Law, The New Law of Love, & following the guidance of the Holy spirit. 
I'm still struggling with not inheriting the Kingdom of God. It appears to be more than Heaven that Paul is talking about. I don't know what will happen to me if I don't inherit the Kingdom of God.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 17, 2013)

Consider Luke 17:20-25

"And when he was demanded of the Pharisees, when the kingdom of God should come, he answered them and said, The kingdom of God cometh not with observation: Neither shall they say, Lo here! or, lo there! for, behold, the kingdom of God is within you. And he said unto the disciples, The days will come, when ye shall desire to see one of the days of the Son of man, and ye shall not see it. And they shall say to you, See here; or, see there: go not after them, nor follow them. For as the lightning, that lighteneth out of the one part under heaven, shineth unto the other part under heaven; so shall also the Son of man be in his day. But first must he suffer many things, and be rejected of this generation."

Luke 11:14-20

"And he was casting out a devil, and it was dumb. And it came to pass, when the devil was gone out, the dumb spake; and the people wondered. But some of them said, He casteth out devils through Beelzebub the chief of the devils. And others, tempting him, sought of him a sign from heaven. But he, knowing their thoughts, said unto them, Every kingdom divided against itself is brought to desolation; and a house divided against a house falleth. If Satan also be divided against himself, how shall his kingdom stand? because ye say that I cast out devils through Beelzebub. And if I by Beelzebub cast out devils, by whom do your sons cast them out? therefore shall they be your judges. But if I with the finger of God cast out devils, no doubt the kingdom of God is come upon you."


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm beginning to see what the Kingdom of God is. It's not a tangible thing like the Kingdom of Heaven. The Kingdom of God is within us. It's not something you can easily see, like it's here, it's there,  silent, obscure, and attracting comparatively little notice. The reign of God is "in the heart." The new dispensation is "even now among you." 
I can finally see that it IS something different from the Kingdom of Heaven. Sometimes it takes these things a little while to sink in. Some say it's because i'm left handed and we need audio/visual effects.
It sounds like just another name for the Holy Spirit being within us.
So in Galatians could I assume the person who keeps on doing those sins will not inherit the Holy Spirit(Kingdom of God)? I still think Paul was addressing Christians in Galatia who were being lead astray, so wouldn't they have already inherited the Holy Spirit(Kingdom of God?)
If the Holy Spirit has many realms and duties, is it possible the "Kingdom of God" could mean more than just the part being in us?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 17, 2013)

What is this literal kingdom this person is talking about?
God's Kingdom—foretold repeatedly in Daniel—is the same Kingdom Jesus Christ preached about. The nature of this Kingdom is clear. The four kingdoms described in Daniel 2, 7 and 8 ruled over people and lands. They were great world empires with dominion and power to rule, warring against and conquering other nations. They had kings, governments, laws and subjects. They were literal kingdoms, whose ruins are visible to this day.

So, too, will the Kingdom of God be a literal kingdom ruling over the whole earth. Daniel 7:27
, speaking of the establishment of this Kingdom, adds: "Then the sovereignty, power and greatness of the kingdoms under the whole heaven will be handed over to the saints, the people of the Most High. His kingdom will be an everlasting kingdom, and all rulers will worship and obey him" (New International Version).

http://www.ucg.org/bible-faq/what-kingdom-god


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 17, 2013)

Consider Matthew 13:44-50 

"Again, the kingdom of heaven is like unto treasure hid in a field; the which when a man hath found, he hideth, and for joy thereof goeth and selleth all that he hath, and buyeth that field. Again, the kingdom of heaven is like unto a merchant man, seeking goodly pearls: Who, when he had found one pearl of great price, went and sold all that he had, and bought it. Again, the kingdom of heaven is like unto a net, that was cast into the sea, and gathered of every kind: Which, when it was full, they drew to shore, and sat down, and gathered the good into vessels, but cast the bad away. So shall it be at the end of the world: the angels shall come forth, and sever the wicked from among the just, And shall cast them into the furnace of fire: there shall be wailing and gnashing of teeth."


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok now i'm back to believing it might be something literal and not something in the hearts of men. I'd hate to think people who believe in OSAS have developed a different view of this literal kingdom as a form of justification.
This is from another dude:

Many ask, “But exactly what is the Bible definition of a kingdom?” Preachers and theologians have tried to spiritualize away the meaning, because they have not carefully examined God’s definition.

This is found at the end of verse 39, which refers to these kingdoms “which shall bear rule over all the earth.” This cannot be a reference to a nebulous idea about a kingdom in the “hearts of men.” There is also no way to make this definition fit any particular church or churches. It speaks of rulership by governments with authority over literal nations on earth—and over literal people. Will you let someone tell you otherwise or will you believe the Bible definition of a kingdom? Remember, these kingdoms “bear rule over all the earth”!

That’s right! God—not men—will establish the final and greatest world-ruling empire of all time. And He tells us that He will never allow the opinions of men to intervene and disrupt it, for it will “stand forever.” This promise is sure. It will happen—whether men believe it or not!

Matthew 6:33 states, “But seek you first the kingdom of God, and His righteousness…” If you are to seek something as your first goal and focus in life, you must know exactly what it is!

This chapter contains what many call “The Lord’s Prayer” (vs. 9-13). Christ instructs Christians to pray “after this manner,” and then continues by adding the phrase, “Thy kingdom come.” Knowing what you are praying for will make your prayers far more meaningful!

There are four necessary components of any kingdom: (1) Land, property or territory—however large or small. In other words, one must have a specific and definite set of boundaries establishing the size of the kingdom, (2) a ruler, king, monarch or governor leading the government, (3) people or subjects living within the territory governed, and (4) a system of laws and rules and a basic structure of government.

No kingdom is complete without all these basic elements.

http://rcg.org/books/witkog.html


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 17, 2013)

gemcgrew said:


> Consider Matthew 13:44-50
> 
> "Again, the kingdom of heaven is like unto treasure hid in a field; the which when a man hath found, he hideth, and for joy thereof goeth and selleth all that he hath, and buyeth that field. Again, the kingdom of heaven is like unto a merchant man, seeking goodly pearls: Who, when he had found one pearl of great price, went and sold all that he had, and bought it. Again, the kingdom of heaven is like unto a net, that was cast into the sea, and gathered of every kind: Which, when it was full, they drew to shore, and sat down, and gathered the good into vessels, but cast the bad away. So shall it be at the end of the world: the angels shall come forth, and sever the wicked from among the just, And shall cast them into the furnace of fire: there shall be wailing and gnashing of teeth."



That's describing what the Kingdom is going to be like not when it arrives. It does mention the end of the world.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 17, 2013)

Is the Kingdom Here Now?



 Jesus Christ made it plain that the Kingdom of God was not here yet.


Is the Kingdom Within You?



 Many people believe Jesus Christ taught that the Kingdom of God is something that exists only in the hearts and minds of believers. Such assumptions are incorrect for several reasons.

http://www.ucg.org/bible-study-aid/gospel-kingdom/?s=1


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 17, 2013)

The spiritual Kingdom of Christ might be something different than the Kingdom of God.

4. Believers enter a spiritual kingdom of Christ when they are born again (Col. 1:13). 

This is the kingdom comprised of all who submit to God’s authority. 

5. The kingdom of God will come to earth in its prophetic fullness at the return of Christ. See Acts 14:22; 1 Corinthians 6:9-10; 1 Thessalonians 2:12; 2 Timothy 4:1; James 2:5; 2 Peter 1:11; Revelation 12:10. 

Believers are not building the kingdom of God on earth today. They are snatching brands from the coming fire before the day of salvation is finished (1 Cor. 9:19; 10:33; 2 Cor. 5:11, 18-21; 6:2; Jude 23). Today the “whole world lieth in wickedness” (1 John 5:19), and the devil is its god (2 Cor. 4:4). The apostles and prophets in the early churches (as described in the book of Acts and the Epistles) did not band together to accomplish grandiose social-justice projects; they did not pursue artsy activities; they did not try to save the earth; they preached the gospel and shined as lights in this dark world by their holy lives. Christ’s Great Commission emphasizes gospel preaching (Mat. 28:18-20; Mk. 16:15; Lk. 24:46-48; Acts 1:8). After Christ rose from the dead and as He was preparing them for His ascension, the disciples asked Him, “Lord, wilt thou at this time restore again the kingdom to Israel?” (Acts 1:6). Jesus’ reply is very instructive. He did not correct their understanding of the establishment of a literal kingdom of earth. He told that it was not time for that long-expected kingdom to be established and that our duty in this church age is to preach the gospel to the ends of the earth. “And he said unto them, It is not for you to know the times or the seasons, which the Father hath put in his own power. But ye shall receive power, after that the Holy Ghost is come upon you: and ye shall be witnesses unto me both in Jerusalem, and in all Judaea, and in Samaria, and unto the uttermost part of the earth” (Acts 1:7-8). After this, Christ ascended to heaven and poured out the Holy Spirit upon the disciples to empower them for this great work. This commission of world evangelism will not be abrogated until church age saints are removed from this world and the Lord regenerates Israel and restores them to the front burner of His plan for the ages.

http://www.wayoflife.org/database/kingdomofgod.html


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 17, 2013)

Just to show I can find articles with an opposing view that believe the Kingdom of God is spiritual and not literal.

2. But I trust that we have established these facts about the kingdom of
   God as proclaimed by Jesus
   and His apostles...
   a. The kingdom of God is spiritual, not physical
   b. The kingdom involves the rule of God in the hearts of men
   -- In particular, the kingdom is the rule of God manifested through
      the person of Jesus Christ
http://executableoutlines.com/king/king_02.htm


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 17, 2013)

What about this view? Maybe Lowjack can input.

Is the Kingdom Literal or Spiritual? 

Basic Premise: 
If we look at the scriptures that talk about the kingdom and put them together it can be easily seen that the kingdom of God was taken from the Jews and given to the Gentiles about the time of the crucifixion or Pentecost. This Gentile kingdom of God is not physical, not here on the earth. The kingdom will again be transferred to the Jews when they receive Jesus at His second coming. This Jewish kingdom (the Jews and believing Gentiles become one nation) will be a physical one on the earth with Jesus reigning from Jerusalem.
http://www.oocities.org/twoedged_sword/kingdom.html


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 17, 2013)

gemcgrew said:


> Consider Luke 17:20-25
> 
> "And when he was demanded of the Pharisees, when the kingdom of God should come, he answered them and said, The kingdom of God cometh not with observation: Neither shall they say, Lo here! or, lo there! for, behold, the kingdom of God is within you. And he said unto the disciples, The days will come, when ye shall desire to see one of the days of the Son of man, and ye shall not see it. And they shall say to you, See here; or, see there: go not after them, nor follow them. For as the lightning, that lighteneth out of the one part under heaven, shineth unto the other part under heaven; so shall also the Son of man be in his day. But first must he suffer many things, and be rejected of this generation."
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 17, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> Ok now i'm back to believing it might be something literal and not something in the hearts of men. I'd hate to think people who believe in OSAS have developed a different view of this literal kingdom as a form of justification.
> This is from another dude:
> 
> Many ask, “But exactly what is the Bible definition of a kingdom?” Preachers and theologians have tried to spiritualize away the meaning, because they have not carefully examined God’s definition.
> ...



The Kingdom of Heaven , is not tangible , it is in the hearts of everyone who believes , it is not here or there.
The Kingdom of G-d is tangible , it  is not here yet but will be with G-d himself as king.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 17, 2013)

Art, there is but one message of Scripture. It is Christ. "Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, who hath blessed us with all spiritual blessings in heavenly places in Christ:" (Ephesians 1:3)


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 17, 2013)

Lowjack said:


> The Kingdom of Heaven , is not tangible , it is in the hearts of everyone who believes , it is not here or there.
> The Kingdom of G-d is tangible , it  is not here yet but will be with G-d himself as king.



Didn't you get those two reversed?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 17, 2013)

gemcgrew said:


> Art, there is but one message of Scripture. It is Christ. "Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, who hath blessed us with all spiritual blessings in heavenly places in Christ:" (Ephesians 1:3)



I agree but in learning what Paul was teaching to Galatia, we can compare it to modern Churches. In case people try to replace Christ with the Law and exactly what we won't inherit by living a life of sin without repenting and trying.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 17, 2013)

When we spread the gospel, are we suppose to be telling of this literal Kingdom of God along with the story of Jesus? Is that the true meaning of the "Gospel?"
The following is from the link below. 
In Mark 1:15, Jesus declared, “Repent you, and believe the gospel.” We must ask, just what is the gospel? Most “gospel believers” never concern themselves with what it is they believe. The truth of the gospel has remained hidden to the vast majority of professing Christians. Ever since the first century there has been a conspiracy to deceive would-be Christians about the meaning of the gospel.
As a result, most believe the gospel is about the Person of Jesus. Certainly, Jesus’ role is enormous, but He is not the gospel. The Bible shows that Jesus Christ is preached in conjunction with the gospel.
Notice what Mark recorded! “Jesus came into Galilee, preaching the gospel of the kingdom of God” (vs. 14). That is the gospel Jesus preached. It was in this context He said, “Repent you, and believe the gospel.” What gospel?—the “kingdom of God.” Verse one refers to, “The beginning of the gospel of Jesus Christ.” The gospel of Jesus Christ was about the kingdom of God—not something else! One must believe and understand that gospel to be saved. No counterfeit or substitute will do.
http://realtruth.org/articles/110610-003-religion.html


----------



## barryl (Jan 19, 2013)

John 3:3,5 Kingdom of God. Get out your old Scofield Ref. study Bible, a few reference notes.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jan 19, 2013)

The gospel is the “good news” of the arrival of the everlasting form of the kingdom of God and salvation, and in that order.


----------



## barryl (Jan 23, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> What is the difference and even with these differences do you want to inherit the Kingdom of God? What will happen if you don't inherit the Kingdom of God?


I'm gonna try to answer some of the questions, Kingdom of Heaven- Matt. 3:2, "at hand",Christ's earthly ministry, no Calvary, no new birth, death, burial, and resurrection. Kingdom of God- Matt. 6:33, John 3:3-5, 1 Cor. 15: 1-7 Invisable{Body of Christ, CHURCH} Adoption, Imputation, Regeneration,Salvation{No Faith and Works before Calvary} Church{Faith plus nothing} After the Rapture of the Church, back to Faith and Works{ Trib. Mill.} I know this statement is gonna cause the Termites to come crawlin' out of the wood, but anyone expecting Salvation{Johns Baptism}, "by Works", in the Church age, you might ought to " make your calling and election sure" 2 Peter 1:10. Now if you can't see the difference, this is the "good news" 1 Cor. 15:1-4.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 23, 2013)

Since you are an heir to this Kingdom, which you are by adoption, can you do something to prevent yourself  from not inheriting said Kingdom?


----------



## barryl (Jan 23, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> Since you are an heir to this Kingdom, which you are by adoption, can you do something to prevent yourself  from not inheriting said Kingdom?


Well, there are a bunch of scriptures that come to mind. "ETERNAL LIFE" as opposed to "ETERNAL DEATH" are the 2 options. 1 Tim. 2:4, Romans  10: 9-13 will keep you out of the "Lake of Fire". So, If you except the Death, Burial, and Resurrection of the Lord Jesus Christ, you will not inherit "Eternal Death".


----------



## mtnwoman (Jan 27, 2013)

I believe I am in the Kingdom of God, on an 'earthly level'..I'm a child of the King.  I think maybe the fullness of God's Kingdom will be Heaven, where everyone is in the kingdom and the unsaved will be in another kingdom trying to buy an asbestos suit.


----------



## barryl (Jan 27, 2013)

mtnwoman said:


> I believe I am in the Kingdom of God, on an 'earthly level'..I'm a child of the King.  I think maybe the fullness of God's Kingdom will be Heaven, where everyone is in the kingdom and the unsaved will be in another kingdom trying to buy an asbestos suit.


Now that's good right there!!!


----------

